# Presenting, your MR Champion



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some of Jackson's MR3 performance from yesterday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsIFmAjuh0U

Jackson found the decoy in record time. I started filming, but apparently there is a delay of sorts, and so I got all but 2 seconds of this exercise.

The rest of the dogs were close on to two minutes.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

This is great! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video.
:smile: 
Really cool to watch high level performances, of the decoys and of course the dogs too. 
Looks like it was a nice event!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

That's great Jeff -- THANK YOU!

Congrats to Donna, Michael, and Jill -- 
true to the name...
The Competitive Canines
\\/


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

That was awesome! Thanks for taping and posting Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Bad-ass, Donna!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice Jeff.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the video!

Congrats to Donna and Jack!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool! Nice dog and training. I especially loved the defense of handler the dog was awesome! Looks like a lot of fun I wish that there was more support for MR up here I'd love to try it. 

Question on how the Search and bark with Escort Guard is scored. The dog jumped into the watering through with the decoy and the decoy made a great move by slipping out and using the trough to take meters from the dog the decoy must've taken 9-10m easily. Great work on the decoys part. How is this exercise scored? Each meter = 1 point? How did the other dogs fare on the same exercise once they found the decoy?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Each meter is 1 point, and all of them lost a bunch of points. Very hard exercise with that obstacle.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Each meter is 1 point, and all of them lost a bunch of points. Very hard exercise with that obstacle.


Pretty hard to train for I bet too. Smart work by the decoy, faked the dog out at the other end too.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Donna and Jackson!!! Awesome!!

Thanks Jeff for sharing.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Jeff for the GREAT video`s Congrats to Jill And Donna And Michael Ellis good job you guys!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice dog and nice training. I saw him get his 1st leg of his FR3 nearly 3 years ago - doesn't look like he's slowing down The ability of the decoy to use props to increase the meters they can get on the dog sure makes it way harder - like how the dog had to problem solve on the search. Loved the defense of handler - good bite - the dog looked distracted by decoy 1 - NOT! Very nice.
Sam - gotta move to California.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice job!!!


----------

